# Bought new shoes :)



## so_siqqq (Oct 7, 2005)

I bought these by BCBGirls





And these by Report (they have ankle ties)




Buying shoes has pretty much made my day other than having no school today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 7, 2005)

Ou I love the platforms they are hawt!  The 2nd shoe is pretty too.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 7, 2005)

soooper cute! love the 1st one!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 8, 2005)

I have the BCBGirls pair in a dark gray!  I LOVE them!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 8, 2005)

super cute!! i'd do anything to buy a new pair of shoes!! i'm so broke after spending a hefty lot on MAC!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_junkie* 
_I have the BCBGirls pair in a dark gray! I LOVE them!!_

 
I was going to get the dark grey ones but I fancied the gold ones more 8). I love them too! Even though they are 4 inches high they are comfortable to walk in.


----------



## stacey (Oct 8, 2005)

oooo cute! i just bought some boots yesterday but i think imma return 'em. and i bought some BCBG's a week back also. I needa post a pic of it! haha


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 20, 2005)

2nd ones are cuuuuttteee.


----------



## dreams (Oct 20, 2005)

I love the 2nd ones!!!!!!!!!!!! And if they have ankle ties then thats even cooler!!! I love shoes with ankle ties!!!

I like the platforms aswell!


----------



## user4 (Oct 20, 2005)

omg, i LOVE the sandles... ahhh!!! beautiful!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreams* 
_I love the 2nd ones!!!!!!!!!!!! And if they have ankle ties then thats even cooler!!! I love shoes with ankle ties!!!

I like the platforms aswell!_

 
They do have ankle ties. Respeckt that (haha an Ali G moment). 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_omg, i LOVE the sandles... ahhh!!! beautiful!!!_

 
I love them too. I got them for when I go to Greece 8) .


----------

